# Spring 2020



## dpc (Apr 19, 2020)

April 16th, 2020

Leaves in water-filled, partially frozen ditch


----------



## dpc (Apr 19, 2020)

March 30th

Spring has been a long time coming in these parts. The calender lied.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 20, 2020)

As we didn't have any real winter here this season spring is already there since March. 
Today we have a real uncommon weather situaltion: 15 °C, 30% RH, no clouds at all, but gusts over 60 km/h.
I used that to play around with my ND and > 2 sec exposure time. This one is with 3.5 sec:


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 20, 2020)

And this is from a few days ago. An enchanted forest:


----------



## picperfect (Apr 20, 2020)

Spring 2020 is fabulous in the East of Austria (except for the pandemic of course). Very early and warm. Storks are back from Africa already since mid-March, taking up summer residence at the WWF protection area in Marchegg. https://www.wwf.at/de/march/

Time to renovate nests and to start breeding.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2020)

March 28th, 2020


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 28, 2020)

Spring in South Carolina...taken April 17th


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2020)

Lovely shot, kodakrome.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2020)

Leaves in partially frozen ditch water (End of March, beginning of April)


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2020)

Ditto


----------



## dpc (May 5, 2020)

Shadow of bridge railing with footprints on melting reservoir


----------



## Click (May 5, 2020)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2020)

May 8th


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 10, 2020)

Local reservoir yesterday


----------



## dpc (May 11, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 17, 2020)

Reservoir in light morning mist


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2020)

FIrst leaves of spring


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2020)

Aspen grove


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2020)

Rocks by the wayside


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2020)

Local walking trail


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 20, 2020)




----------



## dpc (May 20, 2020)

Crabapple bud


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2020)

Morning, May 26th, at the local reservoir


----------

